# New Does(and a color question)



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I picked up two does today. Nothing real impressive but hey, it's a start!

This is Sassy.


















And this one doesn't have a name yet(my husband is still trying to decide because I promised I would let him choose. What color would you say this girl is? Silver? Champagne? I have no idea. Other than black, I'm still trying to learn all the colors lol


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That looks like champagne to me. You might want to check for an undercoat, though, since champagne and argente can masquerade as eachother. I like the body shape on her, too. She looks very sturdy.


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

If she is a champagne, what color would her undercoat be? Or I should ask rather what is the difference in undercoat color between the champagne & argente?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Champagne is pink-eyed chocolate, and the fur is the same color all the way down the shaft. Argente is pink-eyed agouti, and would have a grey undercoat (dove). Blowing on the fur to see the skin will tell you whether it's different underneath.`


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a dove on my screen (pink eyed black). If they came from the same litter this is quite likely.


----------

